# Home owners supplying their own fixtures



## 3 Ts Plumbing (Jan 25, 2011)

By all means I can get anything that is made. I have more of a selection to choose from than any internet shopper. A plumbers catalog has items you don't see online. I have installed a roman tub faucet gold plated $10,000- its all available. What I meant was customers not being allowed to pick outside of the options provided for them. They will choose the $125 glacier bay garbage over the nicer $250 kohler or delta..... I will not buy home depot lines and sell them, they are not reliable. They want oil rubbed bronze for cheap. Builders don't give a **** if the faucet fails a year and a half later, as long as it makes a year. We all want to do the nicer work, build the better home, but price point and resale value is everything. So they don't buy my fixtures, they buy home depots instead. But I do find sometimes they want that nicer toilet, sink or whatever that they cannot find at depot, and have to get it from me. So when you buy everything else from depot and can't get those toilets you want, get your checkbook out!!


----------



## psolutions (Jun 15, 2009)

I hate having the customer supply the fixtures. We try and supply our own. If they insist on supplying, we bump up the price to make up for the unknown.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

3 T said:


> BBuilders don't give a **** if the faucet fails a year and a half later, as long as it makes a year. We all want to do the nicer work, build the better home, but price point and resale value is everything.


Of course the builders say the same thing about HO's. In new construction it can be even worse. The appraiser won't give a dime for upgrades. He says the house is worth $X because that's the price per square foot of the one that sold a block over.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

3 T said:


> By all means I can get anything that is made.


I'm talking about some vintage or antique stuff made long time ago that customer kept from their old house, etc.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

In Wisconsin it's illegal in many cases to use antique fixtures. Many times they don't follow water conservation guidelines. 

Mike


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Minor difference between a HO "specifying" and "supplying" fixtures. :shifty:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Alchymist said:


> Minor difference between a HO "specifying" and "supplying" fixtures. :shifty:


The OP was talking about supplying.


----------



## Mpc_Mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

psolutions said:


> I hate having the customer supply the fixtures. We try and supply our own. If they insist on supplying, we bump up the price to make up for the unknown.


 
The unknown factory. Something doesnt work right and the home owner blames you right off. Say your going to charge them and they hit the roof.


----------

